# Reef Dudes Custom Shallow Reef



## ReefDudes (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey Guys, I just joined anf figured i would say Hi.

My tank is a 5-5/6' Custom shallow reeftank. this is my (4th?) reef tank and was completely throughout and designed by my self. its currently against the wall but will eventually be turned into a peninsula. Here is my latest updated video.. let me know what you think!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi and Welcome...your tank looks stunning. This is Ash aka Mr.Khan who is a YouTube subriber of your channel too...question how do you get your gorgonians to stand and not fall...i have a similar one but it keeps flowing down due to flow i guess i will have to use proper glue....so u r Canadian eh?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefDudes (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for subscribing and following along my journey, I appreciate hearing that! 

I used D&D aquascape putty to make a little mound around the base to hold them up. It's been working well. I'll see if I can snap some pics later for you 

Yep I'm Canadian! Your are as well I take it?!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

ReefDudes said:


> Thanks for subscribing and following along my journey, I appreciate hearing that!
> 
> I used D&D aquascape putty to make a little mound around the base to hold them up. It's been working well. I'll see if I can snap some pics later for you
> 
> Yep I'm Canadian! Your are as well I take it?!


U got tht right I am Canadian too... yeah those pics will help thanks a lot....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefDudes (Apr 7, 2017)

Kind of hard to tell but poke it into a hole and build putty around the base to hold it 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Got it thanks a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

By the where did u get those gorgonians tht size? I am a fan of gorgs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefDudes (Apr 7, 2017)

Seahorse bay aquatics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefDudes (Apr 7, 2017)

To anyone who may not be subscribes to my YouTube channel.. I'm almost at 1k subscribers and am about to do a pretty sweet contest for a jelly fish tank! Heads up to those that follow my build thread


----------



## ReefDudes (Apr 7, 2017)

Time for an update!! I have been getting a lot of questions about my equipment and setup when ever i post pics so i decided to make a video going over all of my filtration, sump and equipment on the tank. Let me know what you guys think or let me know if you have any questions!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

